# classicNISHIKI----catalogs



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

So I started this little project to collect as many Nishiki catalogs as I could get....and thus I started this site www.classicNISHIKI.blogspot.com to post the catalogs to.

Thus far I just have the 1983 and a few pages of the 1989 catalog up, so if anyone has a nishiki catalog and a scanner email me the photos, and i will post them. It'd be sweet if we could all coordinate and have every Nishiki catalog up on the web.

btw my email is [email protected]

thanks
jeremy
www.classicNISHIKI.blogspot.com


----------

